# Puppy with ongoing diarrhea!



## gingypig (Apr 20, 2008)

My puppy has had ongoing diarrhea since i got him 3 weeks ago. 

He has been to the vet 3 times.

I am thinking of trying him on nature diet (where i got him from was feeding him those large sausages of dog food and I think they were cheep and they had a few dog - yes i know should have probably walked away but i couldn't!)

I started him on pedigree as our lab lived on pedigree all her life and lived till she was 17. Anyway puppy had diarrhea pretty much from day one, he was wormed (had worms) and vet said most likely it's the food as worms dealt with. So i gradually changed to james wellbeloved kibble with some butchers choice puppy. 

Last night he had awful diarrhea, i looked at the last sachet of food and it was beef and liver, so presuming this made him bad. when eating the other flavours his poo was ok but not great. 

I want him to eat a food that does not cause this so am thinking of Nature Diet.

What do you think?

Thanks!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I would stay clear of the beef and liver one at the moment thenit is probably too strong for the tummy, and stick with the chicken, rabbit. Have you tried to keep to dry puppy food. I cant advise but I will say what I was doing. My first Chihuahua was on Pedigree chum and mixer which the breeder weaned her onto. I changed it over a short period so she was eventually on complete Puppy Dry food. Royal Cannine was the one she loved the best and her poo dried up better on this. I found the pedigree chum stuff is rubbish and made her poo too soft and runny. I left plenty of fresh water down all day. My other two Chihuahua's were on the same when I got them too.
These cheap dogs foods are not good they have fillers in them so the dog/puppy isnt getting the goodness and nutriants for them. I prefered to pay a bit more for a better quality food from the start, knowing they are getting all the vitamins and suppliments etc in there food so there was no need to give extra suppliaments or vitamins. There are alot of other dry foods for puppies of different breeds, and of different prices to suit you pocket, I wouldnt skimp of the first foods though. Keep the worming treatment up regular aswell xxx
What ever you change him too do it slowly dont do it all at once, it will upset his little belly again.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Has he been blood and feces tested?

Id be inclined to get these two done to rule out underlying conditions and/or parasitic infestation.


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Liver has a laxitive effect on dogs, so if your pup already had gastric probs this would prob exaserbate it.... Has heen been tested for Campy, gardia etc?


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Maybe have a look at feeding Burns dry food they have a good web site and free helpline so give them a ring.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

how is your puppy today, is he feeling better now. or have he still got the runs,


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

gingypig said:


> My puppy has had ongoing diarrhea since i got him 3 weeks ago.
> 
> He has been to the vet 3 times.
> 
> ...


Did you cut out the food the breeder was giving him totally and put him straight on the pedigree pouches or did you gradually change him over?
Because changing food/brand flavor abruptly can cause digestive problems/runny poo, over feeding can also cause runny poo. Trying chopping and changing several different brands probably hasnt helped his digestive system either.

I would recommend eventually steering clear of wet pouch/tin food and try to find a good quality hypoallergenic complete dry puppy food. This should in theory also help firm up his stools once he gets used to it. Arden Grange, Wainwrights (pets at home) and royal canin are some good quality foods. Pick one brand/flavor though and stick with it but introduce it very very slowly and in small quantities to what he is getting now, eventually stopping the wet food al together. 
Good luck, hope you manage to find something that suits him better and things improve.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Nature diet is a supurb food, but really chopping and changing is not a good idea at the moment, I am assuming that you have been to the vets, have they taken faerces tests. 

Was talking to a few people yesterday about another puppy that has gardia - seems this can be hard to diagnoise if the puppy has diaroah - has your vet tested for this.
All the very best and please keep us up to date.
PS - I assume that you are NOT giving the pup milk, but must remind you to ensure that you keep the fluids up! Also talk with the breeder! are any of the other pups having the same symtems

DT


----------



## bel (Sep 20, 2009)

i put my bulldog on 'oscars' ultra care.because of his bloated belly that got painfull for him. it is a dry food but its the only food he has been ok on. the nature diet food made his toilet bad. i also find he is bad if i give him boiled chicken it makes his diarrhoea worse


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

poor pup, you could use some bran flakes to firm him up in the short term but go by what the vet says on this one, i wouldnt mix the kibble with wet either just leave it as a dry, they are fine with it, its a complete pup kibble so by all counts your changing its characteristics and giving your dog too rich a diet. how much are you feeding him? I have heard that jwb in some dogs can give the squits my older was on it and he was fine but a kibble i can recommend for pups is burns mini bites. top draw stuff.


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

He sounds like a candidate for Giardia! Get him checked for this! It's a parasite that can be picked up from anywhere!

Giardia in Dogs - Vet On-Line


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

By natural do you mean a raw diet?


----------



## gingypig (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi everyone, thanks for all your advise.

I took Ru back to the vet and he is convinced it's diet related. He advised keeping him on the JWB dry with a little of the Veterinary Royal Canin for sensitive digestion and......

We have success, no diarrhea since!!! woo!! 

Puppy is still (has always been) bright, alert, active, good drinker and sleeper and trainable 

Oh i love those good looking poos!! lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Like this?










:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gingypig (Apr 20, 2008)

rona said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes thank you!!!! that one smells better thou!! hahah :smilewinkgrin:


----------

